

Offer HN: Business Plan Review for Indian Online Startups - senthilnayagam

I am CEO of RailsFactory, building web applications is my passion and I have worked with quiet a few startups as founder, advisor, consultant, employee etc.<p>I am active in open coffee club, techmeet and other techie/entrepreneur/startup groups/events in chennai, India.<p>if you plan to startup in india for online applications, software products, SAAS apps. I can review your business plans, alpha/beta versions, make frank suggestions, provide references etc.<p>I am willing to sign NDA's if you need them
======
nirajr
Would be great if you could review <http://grexit.com> and let us know your
opinions on it. We're based in Delhi.

